# كنز الملتقى للديكور



## architect one (22 يناير 2010)

إخوتي أعضاء المنتدى الأعزاء :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته سأقوم برفع صور لبعض مشاريع الديكور تباعاً .
أرجو من الله التوفيق والسداد أخوكم architect one ز
مع الرجاء التقييم والرد .


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*تابع*

سيتم رفع المزيد بإذن الله


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*تابع*

تابع


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة3*

إضافة3


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة4*

إضافة4


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة5*

إضافة5


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة6*

إضافة6


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة7*

إضافة7


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة8*

إضافة8


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة9*

إضافة9


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة10*

إضافة10


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة11*

إضافة11


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة12*

إضافة12


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة13*

إضافة13


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة14*

إضافة14


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة15*

إضافة15


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة16*

إضافة16


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة17*

إضافة17


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة18*

إضافة18


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة19*

إضافة19


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة20*

إضافة20


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة21*

إضافة21


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة22*

إضافة22


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة23*

إضافة23


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة24*

إضافة24


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة25*

إضافة25


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة26*

إضافة26


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة27*

إضافة27


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

لماذا لايوجد تقييم أو ردود هل نوقف الرفع أم لا


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة28*

إضافة28


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة29*

إضافة29


----------



## architect one (23 يناير 2010)

*إضافة30*

إضافة30


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة31*

إضافة31


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

يبدو أن الموضوع لم يلاقي أي صدى في الملتقى ولم يقم أحد بالتقييم والرد لذلك قررت التوقف عن رفع الصور


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة32*

إضافة32


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة33*

إضافة33


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة34*

إضافة34


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة35*

إضافة35


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة36*

إضافة36


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة37*

إضافة37


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة38*

إضافة38


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة39*

إضافة39


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة40*

إضافة40


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة41*

إضافة41


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة42*

إضافة42


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة43*

إضافة43


----------



## architect one (24 يناير 2010)

*إضافة44*

إضافة44


----------



## architect one (25 يناير 2010)

*إضافة45*

إضافة45


----------



## architect one (25 يناير 2010)

*إضافة46*

إضافة46


----------



## architect one (25 يناير 2010)

*إضافة47*

إضافة47


----------



## architect one (25 يناير 2010)

*إضافة48*

إضافة48


----------



## architect one (25 يناير 2010)

*إضافة49*

إضافة49


----------



## architect one (25 يناير 2010)

*إضافة50*

إضافة50


----------



## architect one (25 يناير 2010)

*إضافة51*

إضافة51


----------



## architect one (25 يناير 2010)

*إضافة52*

إضافة52


----------



## architect one (25 يناير 2010)

*إضافة53*

إضافة53


----------



## architect one (25 يناير 2010)

*إضافة54*

إضافة54


----------



## مهندسه مخربة (25 يناير 2010)

الصور جداااااااااااااااااا رائعه


----------



## architect one (25 يناير 2010)

الأخت مهندسة مخربة إنشاء الله تكوني مهندسة معمرة.
بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك وإنتظري المزيد بإذن الله .


----------



## architect one (25 يناير 2010)

*إضافة55*

إضافة55


----------



## architect one (26 يناير 2010)

*إضافة56*

إضافة56


----------



## architect one (26 يناير 2010)

*إضافة57*

إضافة57


----------



## architect one (26 يناير 2010)

*إضافة58*

إضافة58


----------



## architect one (26 يناير 2010)

*إضافة59*

إضافة59


----------



## architect one (26 يناير 2010)

*إضافة60*

إضافة60


----------



## architect one (26 يناير 2010)

*إضافة61*

إضافة61


----------



## hermione (27 يناير 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله فعلا صور رائعه جدا
بس ياريت لو تقدر تقولنا ازاى التكوينات دى بتتعمل ؟ يعنى هى اشكال جاهزة مصبوبه ولا العامل بيشكلها حسب رغبه العميل ؟
وايه المواد المكونه ليها ؟
ايه هى طرق بياضها ودهانها ؟
ايه هى طرق عمل التوصيلات الكهربيه بها ؟
اسفه عالاطاله لكن فعلا الموضوع مدهش واثار اهتمامى


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة62*

إضافة62


----------



## مهندسه مخربة (27 يناير 2010)

صور جداااااااااااااا رائعه


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

الأخت hermione شكراً لمرورك سيتم شرح تنفيذ هكذا أعمال بالتفصيل في حال التفاعل والتقييم للموضوع .
بارك الله بك


----------



## hermione (27 يناير 2010)

وايه هى الادوات المستخدمه فى عمل التكوينات والاشكال دى؟


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

الأخت مهندسة مخربة ( مهندسة معمرة إنشاء الله ) بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك .
تابعي التنزيل لوجود المزيد إنشاء الله .


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة63*

إضافة63


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة64*

إضافة64


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة65*

إضافة65


----------



## معماري لاحقا (27 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة66*

إضافة66


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة67*

إضافة67


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة68*

إضافة68


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة69*

إضافة69


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة70*

إضافة70


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة71*

إضافة71


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة72*

إضافة72


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة73*

إضافة73


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة74*

إضافة74


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة75*

إضافة75


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة76*

إضافة76


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة77*

إضافة77


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة78*

إضافة78


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة79*

إضافة79


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة80*

إضافة80


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة81*

إضافة81


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة82*

إضافة82


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة83*

إضافة83


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة84*

إضافة84


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة85*

إضافة85


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة86*

إضافة86


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة87*

إضافة87


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة88*

إضافة88


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة89*

إضافة89


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة90*

إضافة90


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة91*

إضافة91


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة92*

إضافة92


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة93*

إضافة93


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة94*

إضافة94


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة95*

إضافة95


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة96*

إضافة96


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة97*

إضافة97


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة98*

إضافة98


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة99*

إضافة99


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة100*

إضافة100


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة101*

إضافة101


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة102*

إضافة102


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة103*

إضافة103


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة104*

إضافة104


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة105*

إضافة105


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة106*

إضافة106


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة107*

إضافة107


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة109*

إضافة109


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة110*

إضافة110


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة111*

إضافة111


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة112*

إضافة112


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة113*

إضافة113


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة114*

إضافة114


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة115*

إضافة115


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة116*

إضافة116


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة117*

إضافة117


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة118*

إضافة118


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة119*

إضافة119


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة120*

إضافة120


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة121*

إضافة121


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة122*

إضافة122


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة123*

إضافة123


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة124*

إضافة124


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة125*

إضافة125


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

*إضافة126*

إضافة126


----------



## hermione (27 يناير 2010)

thanxxxxxx


----------



## architect one (27 يناير 2010)

ولكم مهندسة hermione


----------



## architect one (28 يناير 2010)

*إضافة127*

إضافة127


----------



## doh (28 يناير 2010)

Macha2allah Trop beau mille merci


----------



## architect one (28 يناير 2010)

*إضافة128*

إضافة128


----------



## architect one (28 يناير 2010)

*إضافة129*

إضافة129


----------



## architect one (28 يناير 2010)

*إضافة129*

إضافة129


----------



## architect one (28 يناير 2010)

*إضافة131*

إضافة131


----------



## architect one (28 يناير 2010)

*إضافة132*

إضافة132


----------



## architect one (28 يناير 2010)

*إضافة133*

إضافة133


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة134*

إضافة134


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة135*

إضافة135


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة136*

إضافة136


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة137*

إضافة137


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة138*

إضافة138


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة139*

إضافة139


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة140*

إضافة140


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة141*

إضافة141


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة142*

إضافة142


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة143*

إضافة143


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة144*

إضافة144


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة145*

إضافة145


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة146*

إضافة146


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة147*

إضافة147


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة148*

إضافة148


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة149*

إضافة149


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة150*

إضافة150


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة151*

إضافة151


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة152*

إضافة152


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة153*

إضافة153


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة154*

إضافة154


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة155*

إضافة155


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة156*

إضافة156


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة157*

إضافة157


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة158*

إضافة158


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة159*

إضافة159


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة160*

إضافة160


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة161*

إضافة161


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة162*

إضافة162


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة163*

إضافة163


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة164*

إضافة164


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة165*

إضافة165


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة166*

إضافة166


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة167*

إضافة167


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة168*

إضافة168


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة169*

إضافة169


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة170*

إضافة170


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة171*

إضافة171


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة172*

إضافة172


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة173*

إضافة173


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة174*

إضافة174


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة175*

إضافة175


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة176*

إضافة176


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة177*

إضافة177


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة178*

إضافة178


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة179*

إضافة179


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة180*

إضافة180


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة181*

إضافة181


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة182*

إضافة182


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة183*

إضافة183


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة184*

إضافة184


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة185*

إضافة185


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة186*

إضافة186


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة187*

إضافة187


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة188*

إضافة188


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة189*

إضافة189


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة190*

إضافة190


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة191*

إضافة191


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة192*

إضافة192


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة193*

إضافة193


----------



## architect one (29 يناير 2010)

*إضافة194*

إضافة194


----------



## ميرو (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## architect one (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك أخ ميرو وشكراً لمرورك .


----------



## halyafai (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله لك اخي


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة195*

إضافة195


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة196*

إضافة196


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة197*

إضافة197


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة198*

إضافة198


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة199*

إضافة199


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة200*

إضافة200


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة201*

إضافة201


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة202*

إضافة202


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة203*

إضافة203


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة204*

إضافة204


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة205*

إضافة205


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة206*

إضافة206


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة207*

إضافة207


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة208*

إضافة208


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة209*

إضافة209


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة210*

إضافة210


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة211*

إضافة211


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة212*

إضافة212


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة213*

إضافة213


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة214*

إضافة214


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة215*

إضافة215


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة216*

إضافة216


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة217*

إضافة217


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة218*

إضافة218


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة219*

إضافة219


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة220*

إضافة220


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة221*

إضافة221


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة222*

إضافة222


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة223*

إضافة223


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة224*

إضافة224


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة225*

إضافة225


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة226*

إضافة226


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة227*

إضافة227


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة228*

إضافة228


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة229*

إضافة229


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة230*

إضافة230


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة231*

إضافة231


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة232*

إضافة232


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة233*

إضافة233


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة234*

إضافة234


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة235*

إضافة235


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة236*

إضافة236


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة237*

إضافة237


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة238*

إضافة238


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة239*

إضافة239


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة240*

إضافة240


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة241*

إضافة241


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة242*

إضافة242


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة243*

إضافة243


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة244*

إضافة244


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة245*

إضافة245


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة246*

إضافة246


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة247*

إضافة247


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة248*

إضافة248


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة249*

إضافة249


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة250*

إضافة250


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة251*

إضافة251


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة252*

إضافة252


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة253*

إضافة253


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة254*

إضافة254


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة255*

إضافة255


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة256*

إضافة256


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة257*

إضافة257


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة258*

إضافة258


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة259*

إضافة259


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة260*

إضافة260


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة261*

إضافة261


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة262*

إضافة262


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة263*

إضافة263


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة264*

إضافة264


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة265*

إضافة265


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة266*

إضافة266


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة267*

إضافة267


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة268*

إضافة268


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

سيتم رفع المزيد إنشاء الله .


----------



## architect one (8 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة269*

إضافة269


----------



## architect one (9 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة270*

إضافة270


----------



## architect one (10 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة271*

إضافة271


----------



## architect one (11 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة272*

إضافة272


----------



## architect one (12 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة273*

إضافة273


----------



## سلمى (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## architect one (13 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة274*

إضافة274


----------



## architect one (14 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة275*

إضافة275


----------



## architect one (15 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة276*

إضافة276


----------



## architect one (15 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة277*

إضافة277


----------



## المغربية (15 فبراير 2010)

الله ايوفقك


----------



## architect one (15 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة278*

إضافة278


----------



## architect one (16 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة279*

إضافة279


----------



## architect one (17 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة280*

إضافة280


----------



## alyyyy78 (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بس ده جبس ولا شبك


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

الأخ علي بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك .
أما بالنسبة لسؤالك فيتم تنفيذ هذه الديكورات بالجبس أو بألواح الجبسنغ بورد بحيث تعطيك مرونة كبيرة وأشكال لا حصر لها حسب رغبة المهندس المصمم .
وأنا جاهز لأي إستفسار آخر .
أخوك architect one .


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة281*

إضافة281


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة282*

إضافة282


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة283*

إضافة283


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة284*

إضافة284


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة285*

إضافة285


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة286*

إضافة286


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة287*

إضافة287


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة288*

إضافة288


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة289*

إضافة289


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة290*

إضافة290


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة291*

إضافة291


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة292*

إضافة292


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة293*

إضافة293


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة294*

إضافة294


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة295*

إضافة295


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة296*

إضافة296


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة297*

إضافة297


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة298*

إضافة298


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة299*

إضافة299


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة300*

إضافة300


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة301*

إضافة301


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة302*

إضافة302


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة303*

إضافة303


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة304*

إضافة304


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة305*

إضافة305


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة306*

إضافة306


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة307*

إضافة307


----------



## hananfadi (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الصور 
في منتهى الروعة


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

الأخت حنان فادي شكراً لمرورك .


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة308*

إضافة308


----------



## anvar (21 فبراير 2010)

يسلمووووووو حلوين جدا


----------



## architect one (21 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة309*

إضافة309


----------



## architect one (21 فبراير 2010)

الأخت أنفار شكراً لمرورك وأنا جاهز لأي إستفسار بارك الله بك .


----------



## architect one (22 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة310*

إضافة310


----------



## architect one (23 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة311*

إضافة311


----------



## architect one (24 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة312*

إضافة312


----------



## architect one (24 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة313*

إضافة313


----------



## architect one (24 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة314*

إضافة314


----------



## architect one (25 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة315*

إضافة315


----------



## architect one (25 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة316*

إضافة316


----------



## mmn (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## architect one (28 فبراير 2010)

الأخ mmn شكراً لمرورك وسيتم إنشاء الله رفع المزيد .


----------



## architect one (28 فبراير 2010)

*إضافة317*

إضافة317


----------



## architect one (1 مارس 2010)

*إضافة318*

إضافة318


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
صور رائعة فعلا


----------



## architect one (1 مارس 2010)

الأخ إبراهيم بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك .


----------



## architect one (1 مارس 2010)

*إضافة319*

إضافة319


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

الصور لم تهر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظظظظظ


----------



## architect one (2 مارس 2010)

الأخ alwsh1 شكراً لمرورك وبارك الله بك :
أما فيما يخص عدم ظهور الصور فالمشكلة عندك .
تقبل تحياتي .


----------



## architect one (4 مارس 2010)

*إضافة320*

إضافة320


----------



## architect one (4 مارس 2010)

*إضافة321*

إضافة321


----------



## architect one (8 مارس 2010)

*إضافة322*

إضافة322


----------



## architect one (8 مارس 2010)

*إضافة323*

إضافة323


----------



## architect one (8 مارس 2010)

*إضافة324*

إضافة324


----------



## architect one (10 مارس 2010)

*إضافة325*

إضافة325


----------



## architect one (11 مارس 2010)

*إضافة326*

إضافة326


----------



## architect one (11 مارس 2010)

*إضافة327*

إضافة327


----------



## architect one (11 مارس 2010)

*إضافة328*

إضافة328


----------



## architect one (12 مارس 2010)

*إضافة329*

إضافة329


----------



## محمد الشمير (24 أبريل 2010)

هناك صور جيده وصور أخرى أتمنى أن أعرف سبب حشرها ضمن الصور لأنها بصراحه أفقدت للموضع كله مايمكن أن يكون له من ذوق جميل


----------



## محمد الشمير (24 أبريل 2010)

تعقيب : حتى لايفهم كلامي خطأ
أقصد صور كانت وضعيت العدسه فيها غير صحيحه أي ضبابية ومهزوزة إضافه أنها تكون لمنطقه لا تحمل أي فكره تصميمية أو قيمه جمالية ولاداعي لرفعها ومع ذلك تكررت كثيرا


----------



## محمد الشمير (24 أبريل 2010)

أخيرا الشكر الكثير لكل الجهد المبذول وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## architect one (13 مايو 2010)

الأخ محمد بارك الله بك وشكراً لملاحظاتك القيمة وسيتم تلافيها بإذن الله وشكراً لمرورك .


----------



## abdalla39 (17 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الكبير يا هندسة


----------



## سعيدة_الحظ (18 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## Sameh Mahfouz (6 يناير 2011)

Thanks


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الإخوة الأعزاء بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*ديكورات داخلية جميلة*


----------

